# partage d'internet vers wifi sans borne wifi



## Zeusviper (22 Juin 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

je dispose d'un clé usb wifi sagem XG760A qui fonctionne parfaitement pour connecter un ordinateur sur un routeur wifi.
Maintenant on supprime le routeur! 
Soit un joli G5 connecté et recevant le net via ethernet, et un ibook muni d'une carte airport interne (qui fonctionne tt bien aussi!).

je branche la clé usb sur le G5, en installant le pilote adéquat (?? ZDA211 trouvé chez zydas ) la clé est reconnue par le G5, je peux créer un réseau ad hoc.

maintenant je voudrais qu'il partage sa connection internet vers l'ibook grace à cette clé?

comment faire???

si je vais dans les pref de aprtage, je peux choisir de partager mais deja là pb : le dongle n'ets pas reconnu comme du airport mais comme un adaptateur ethernet, et le boutons option airport ne s'active pas.

donc comment faire?? y a t'il des gens qui le font et comment?

merci d'avance!!!


----------



## misterbizz (23 Juin 2006)

salut je pense que tu es obliger d'avoir un routeur pour partager ta connection.Cela ne fonctionne pas en adsl . tu es obliger de garder ton routeur.


----------



## Zeusviper (25 Juin 2006)

à force d'essai et de lectures, je vois bien qu'apparement on ne peut pas (sous mac comme sous linux comme sous windows) mais je ne comprends pas ce qui peut bloquer cela?

qu'est ce qui techniquement se trouve sur une carte airport et pas sur un dongle usb par exemple??

je sais que l'usb n'est pas concu pour faire du réseau, mais puisque ca marche à peu près dans un sens, pourquoi est ce impossible dans l'autre??

avis aux electroniciens? 

merci!!


----------



## PA5CAL (25 Juin 2006)

Bonjour

J'ai un peu de mal &#224; comprendre la situation.

Le fait que le dongle soit reconnu comme un "Adaptateur Ethernet int&#233;gr&#233;" dans Partage n'est pas un probl&#232;me. Bien au contraire.

Si la liaison en Wi-Fi entre le G5 et l'iBook est r&#233;alis&#233;e (liaison point-&#224;-point ?), on est sur la bonne voie.

Et dans ce cas, s'il y a probl&#232;me, c'est au niveau logiciel qu'il faut chercher, et pas au niveau de l'&#233;lectronique.

(mais j'ai peut-&#234;tre mal compris la situation...?)


Quant &#224; r&#233;aliser le partage de la connexion Internet au travers du G5, il faut que ce dernier se comporte comme un routeur. Et c'est tout-&#224;-fait possible, mais pas tr&#232;s &#233;vident.

Ce sujet a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; trait&#233; plusieurs fois voil&#224; quelques mois. Ici, par exemple. Le fait que les liaisons soient c&#226;bl&#233;es ou sans fil ne doit pas g&#234;ner outre mesure.


----------



## PA5CAL (25 Juin 2006)

Pour &#233;clairer un peu ma lanterne, est ce que la liaison Wi-Fi entre l'iBook et le G5 est &#233;tablie ?

Et si c'est le cas, est-ce en mode "Point d'acc&#232;s" ou "Pair-&#224;-Pair" ?


----------



## Zeusviper (25 Juin 2006)

c'est effectivement faire en sorte que le G5 se comporte comme un routeur que je n'ai pas r&#233;ussi &#224; faire.
avec une carte airport standard, il suffit de choisir le partage via airport et cliquer le bouton airport pour d&#233;finir les options de routage et de cr&#233;ation de passerelle.
l&#224;, pas de bouton ce qui me pose pb!
la communication ne se fait actuellement que si elle est initi&#233;e par l'ibook.

je vais r&#233;&#233;essay&#233; demain soir de suivre les fils cit&#233;s (pas de g5 ni de cl&#233; sous la main!  )


mais dans l'hypoth&#232;se ou ca va marcher (je suis confiant!!  ) je maintiens quand meme ma question, quelle est la diff&#233;rence physique entre une cl&#233; usb wifi et une carte airport ou un point d'acc&#232;s wifi? 

merci en tt cas!
je vous tiens au courant! 

++


----------



## Zeusviper (26 Juin 2006)

bon et bien ca marche!!!! donc un grd merci d'abord!!

et pour ceux qui tomberaient sur ce fil

voil&#224; le r&#233;sum&#233; : 
G5 connect&#233; au net via routeur plus modem cable.
Ibook &#233;quip&#233; airport

on ajoute un dongle usb au g5, (dongle sagem livr&#233; avec les livebox je crois) t&#233;l&#233;charge le pilote ad&#233;quat (chez zydas pour le sagem que j'ai)
il permet de cr&#233;er un r&#233;seau ad hoc.

dans les prefs syst&#232;me du G5 onglet r&#233;seau je mets ipv4 &#224; non pour l'adaptateur ethernet corrspondant au dongle. puis j'active dans les prefs de partage le partage internet (le partage web n'apparait pas n&#233;cessaire dans mon cas)

sur l'ibook  dans les prefs r&#233;seau pour l'onglet wifi je me mets en dhcp automatique, j'active airport je d&#233;couvre un r&#233;seau (pas du premier coup mais bon pas bien grave!), oh tiens joie ca correspond au nom que j'avais donn&#233; sur le G5! je me connecte.
j'essaie d'acc&#232;der &#224; des sites webs.. marche pas   j'essaie les ips "locales" 127.0.0.1 et http://192.168.2.1  et .... ca marche!! enfin presque! si je veux acc&#232;der vraiment aux sites stock&#233;s sur le G5 (une fois le partager web r&#233;activ&#233; evidement) et donc rajouter le ~login &#224; l'adresse, il me convertit en G5.local et ca foire (qqu a une explication?? d'ailleurs le partage de fichiers ne marche pas non plus apparement..)

mais bon apr&#232;s m'etre amus&#233; avec ces ip locales je retente des adresses de site et oh joi emiracle ca marche tt bien &#224; merveille!! 

voili pour ce t&#233;moignage! si ca peut servir &#224; qqu un jour!


sinon donc je m'interroge tjrs sur les diff&#233;rences physiques entre une carte airport ou un point d'acc&#232;s wifi et un dongle usb wifi??
seule la puissance emettrice?? la diff&#233;rence de prix est quand meme assez importante donc je m'interroge!

en tt cas merci &#224; vous de m'avoir remotiv&#233; la dedans alors que j'avais d&#233;ja perdu espoir!!
sur ce je vais surfer dans mon jardin!   

++


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Juin 2006)

Zeusviper a dit:
			
		

> sinon donc je m'interroge tjrs sur les diff&#233;rences physiques entre une carte airport ou un point d'acc&#232;s wifi et un dongle usb wifi??


Un dongle "client Wi-Fi" et un "point d'acc&#232;s" sont deux dispositifs pr&#233;sentant des fonctionnalit&#233; quelque peu diff&#233;rentes.

Si tu veux, il y a une petite explication par ici (je pense que la diff&#233;rence tient surtout &#224; la diffusion de la trame balise... mais je me trompe peut-&#234;tre).


----------

